# Tilapia Enchilada experiment



## watermelonman (Nov 20, 2010)

I wanted to make some simple enchiladas to use up this great sauce and tortillas I already have. I went to the store for some ground chicken, only to find that they do not carry it anymore! I thought some tilapia might go well with this sauce, so I grabbed that. Any input on how much I should grill it before tossing it in to the tortillas and baking, or anything else I should modify from my usual enchilada?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 20, 2010)

watermelonman said:


> I wanted to make some simple enchiladas to use up this great sauce and tortillas I already have. I went to the store for some ground chicken, only to find that they do not carry it anymore! I thought some tilapia might go well with this sauce, so I grabbed that. Any input on how much I should grill it before tossing it in to the tortillas and baking, or anything else I should modify from my usual enchilada?


I'd consider fish tacos there wonderful with tailapia.
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you could just chunk it and put it in the tortillas, it should cook up just fine.  But grilling it would add that extra burst of flavor!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 20, 2010)

i would grill it first, then you will be sure is done and still have the sauce.


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2010)

i like to do a panko crumbs on it and oven baked it, then use in the Fish tacos.
Or you could deep fry.

oh forgot -- I cut the fish into strips then panko it.  cooks up fast and easier to make tacos


----------



## Claire (Dec 7, 2010)

I use tilapia filets often for fish tacos.  I just quickly sautee them with some olive oil, cumin, peppers, onion.  They're thin, so they don't take long.  I break them up at the end (start the onions and peppers before tossing in the fish).  I either steam the flour tortillas in the microwave or use pre-made crispy corn "taco shells".  Shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes.  I happen to love Mrs. Renfros brand sauces.  If I'm going fancy, some avocado, some shredded cheese.  Voila!


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 7, 2010)

If you want enchiladas,I would consider a white sauce for the inside at a minimum.Red sauce will overpower the tilapia.I would make a beschemel and add some green chilis or some chili powder to it.Put the fish in grilled,some sauce and maybe some cilantro or mushrooms.Roll them up and cover with more sauce and sprinkle some pepitas on top.A little tapatio or red sauce for color would work nicely without being too much.


----------

